# My Eureka Milk bottle!



## Bottleworm (Dec 23, 2013)

I found this bottle this last fall and I am so excited to get deeper into this dump. I am hopefully going to be doing what myersdiggers1998 does and start posting my Illinois bottles..... hopefully. Hope the pic uploads right.[attachment=Milk2.jpg]


----------

